# Turkey Apps. Due



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Just a reminder to anyone wanting to go after Spring gobblers. The deadline for applications is Wednesday, 2-13-08, at midnight.
To apply online, go to the following link:
https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/main.htm


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

how long does it take to hear back if you are sucessful or not? Its my 1st time applying


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Around early to mid march according to their site.
http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/lottery-dates.html


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

One more reminder.


----------

